# Burrito Vending Machines Coming to a Gas Station Near You...YUM!



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

*Burrito vending machine arrives in Los Angeles*

*The first-ever automated burrito dispenser is located in a 24-hour gas station in West Hollywood, Calif., and it will serve up your next meal in one minute.*



Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...s-los-angeles-article-1.1575453#ixzz2q43dJrMJ

Hope the diners of this gastronomical delight have good Obummercare insurance,,,can you say food poisoning!  Salmonella, it's what's for dinner


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol, I saw that on TV and that was the first thing I thought of, salmonella, e-coli, mold, or just funky food taste.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

OMG those things look like our Asianised version of much the same thing. The Chico Roll.  Anyone who has ever eaten real Chinese food was never fooled that these things were giant Spring Rolls though. 
 I only ever got through half of one and found it too disgusting to finish, mainly because they were stuffed with  cabbage which I detest...  but plenty ate them.  They were gas station, pre packaged, terminally reheated to mummification level, take-aways too.  Eaten mainly though by the desperately cold at football matches when the meat pies ran out.

I think the reason they didn't kill many people was that they were so awful even bacteria wouldn't live in them. 



Imagine a burrito instead of being wrapped in doughy bread is encased in a thick sticky batter dough and then deep fried.  We don't muck about with our junk food here either folks, if it's baaaad then it's gotta be really, really, baaaaad.



> The *Chiko Roll* is an Australian savoury snack, originally called the chicken roll and inspired by the Chinese egg roll and spring rolls. It was designed to be easily eaten on the move without a plate or cutlery. The Chiko roll consists of chopped meat, celery, cabbage, barley, rice, carrot, onion, green beans and spices in a cylinder tube of egg and flour dough which is then deep-fried. The wrap was designed to be unusually thick so it would survive handling at football  matches. It was originally modelled on an Asian competitor's Chop Suey  Roll. At the peak of their popularity in the 1960s and 1970s, forty  million Chiko Rolls were sold annually in Australia and the product has  been described as an Australian cultural icon.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP]



Yuk, it was never an 'icon' to me.

They've been largely replaced by Kebabs now which are probably as equally lethal and usually, but not always, just as disgusting to the palate.  (Have had a few really good Kebabs, but that can't be said of the Chiko Roll.

)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Gag...it's amazing what some people will eat when there are so many choices...no doubt these machine owners will make a small fortune on the least suspecting.  I remember the old sandwich vending machines that were around all the office and public buildings.  They could get pretty ugly looking before the food was changed out.  The last I remember seeing any were around the early '70's.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 11, 2014)

Why do the adverts for Macdonalds always make their food look so good; and why does it invariably disappoint?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, it's good to know their standards are equal world-wide at least.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

You gotta be shittin' me!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh never OH, they really do disappoint everywhere equally. Honest.   I've eaten it from Alaska to little towns in OZ and it's just the same.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> You gotta be shittin' me!




Im sure they will be....Falcon is near Los Angeles...we should make him go and try one!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Yuk!


----------

